
Fear of Repression Spurs Scholars and Activists to Build Alternate Internets - ColinWright
http://chronicle.com/article/Fear-of-Repression-Spurs/129049/
======
amatus
I'm hoping that GNUnet's (<https://gnunet.org/>) wlan transport will be used
for something like this.

------
peterwwillis
Technically the "residence" that Project Byzantium is being built at is HacDC
(<http://www.hacdc.org/>), your friendly neighborhood hackerspace. Alpha
should be ready by October 16th. If you'd like to volunteer your time or
skills just jump on the mailing list at <http://hacdc.org/cgi-
bin/mailman/listinfo/byzantium>

(personally i'd like to see mesh networking become a simple cross-platform
desktop application which handles all the heavy lifting of routing and
connecting ad-hoc clients, but that's more difficult than tying together some
open source software on Linux)

------
terrapinbear
More like fear of getting caught illegally downloading the latest Batman
screener is the driving motivation for alternate Internets.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
I disagree, but I think the real motivation may share a common root (again,
talking about "most people" here, not the actual people doing the
development). The common root is the invasiveness that governments have turned
into standard operating procedure, much at the behest of big copyright holders
(but not all; in the USA, the "war on terror" has been a huge motivator as
well).

If you are going to throw a straw man out, do it right: child porn is the
driving motivation for alternate Internets. Think of the children and don't
let that happen!

